# damaged shower tray



## rigrun (Dec 10, 2012)

We have damaged shower tray is there a product I can use to repair it I know there are company's that do this and charge a handsome fee.
But I would like to know if there is a off the shelf product I can use
to repair it 
thanks will


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

How great is the damage?? If it's a minor crack try "Captain Tolleys Creeping Crack Cure" 

Yes really that's what it's called, search on EBay for it.

If it's more than a hairline crack then you will need professional help (which will cost I am afraid)


----------



## garrynsarah (Jun 30, 2012)

fibreglass kit off ebay did mine good as new now non slip as well will last for about 20yrs great stuff and easy to do


----------

